
Snapchat employee equity vesting: Year 1 – 10% Y2 – 20% Y3 – 30% Y4 – 40% - msoad
https://www.theinformation.com/loyalty-pays-off-for-snapchat-employees?shared=8b81d7
======
msoad
I recently learned that Amazon does something similar. Their schedule is
5%,15%,40%,40%. To make up the first two years lack of salary they offer two
years of sign on bonus over 24 months.

------
hkmurakami
I'm really curious about the profile of candidate this selects for.

